# Average World ranking for Ocrs NaRs ERs AfRs SARs



## tx789 (Dec 22, 2011)

Didn't know how to word it.

AN interesting stat
I know Macky has started a theard asking for stats like this.
But I don't know much coding (a little html) he wants php and MySQL (so feel free too send to to him)
I first got all this data before the 4x4 and OH single single were broken. About one or two days. A week ago ish.


What a did was take a Contiental record go on the persons WCA profile who had the ER or (OcR, NaR ect.) single (Mats Valk) and take the world ranking (2) and repeated for all events.


```
Ocenina											
Person	Single	Event		Average	Person	Result*Details					
Feliks Zemdegs	5.66	Rubik's Cube	1	7.64	Feliks Zemdegs	7.03 * 8.11 * 8.36 * 5.66 * 7.78	1				
Feliks Zemdegs	30.28	4x4 Cube	2	35.22	Feliks Zemdegs	33.33 * 38.71 * 33.28 * 33.63 * 39.33	1				
Feliks Zemdegs	56.22	5x5 Cube	1	59.94	Feliks Zemdegs	59.59 * 58.41 * 1:01.81 * 1:05.40 * 56.22	1				
Feliks Zemdegs	1.13	2x2 Cube	15	2.12	Feliks Zemdegs	2.38 * 1.77 * 1.75 * 2.21 * 2.46	1				
Zane Carney	31.41	3x3 blindfolded	4	*	*	*					
Feliks Zemdegs	11.16	3x3 one-handed	2	14.11	Feliks Zemdegs	14.59 * 14.40 * 11.90 * 13.34 * DNF	3				
Feliks Zemdegs	32	3x3 fewest moves	87	*	*	*					
Dene Beardsley	01:35.80	3x3 with feet	74	02:01.88	Dene Beardsley	2:22.09 * 1:35.80 * 2:07.75	76				
Feliks Zemdegs	56.9	Megaminx	10	01:06.04	Feliks Zemdegs	1:02.86 * DNF * 1:05.47 * 1:09.80 * 1:02.58	12				
Feliks Zemdegs	3	Pyraminx	25	5.19	Feliks Zemdegs	5.02 * 5.13 * 5.41 * 9.03 * 4.05	36				
Dene Beardsley	11.15	Square-1	8	18.57	Feliks Zemdegs	14.03 * 21.06 * 18.30 * 19.81 * 17.59	31				
Feliks Zemdegs	8.81	Rubik's Clock	47	11.8	Feliks Zemdegs	8.81 * 10.86 * 12.44 * 12.11 * 12.58	82				
Feliks Zemdegs	01:56.96	6x6 Cube	2	02:09.29	Feliks Zemdegs	2:14.69 * 2:10.84 * 2:02.33	2				
Feliks Zemdegs	03:38.55	7x7 Cube	6	03:54.41	Feliks Zemdegs	3:53.27 * 3:47.47 * 4:02.50	6				
Jeremy Lu	0.93	Rubik's Magic	50	1.03	Jeremy Lu	1.03 * 1.05 * 1.00 * 1.02 * DNF	33				
Cameron Stollery	3.18	Master Magic	277	3.4	Cameron Stollery	3.18 * 3.30 * 6.33 * 3.31 * 3.59	170				
Feliks Zemdegs	03:37.80	4x4 blindfolded	2	*	*	*	455				
Zane Carney	13:08.00	5x5 blindfolded	5	*	*	*					
Zane Carney	23/25 57:48	3x3 multi blind	1								
			#VALUE!								
North Amercia			619	=							
Person	Single	Event		Average	Person	Result*Details					
Anthony Brooks	6.93	Rubik's Cube	5	8.27	Rowe Hessler	7.36 * 11.36 * 8.43 * 8.55 * 7.83	2				
Dan Cohen	32.06	4x4 Cube	7	35.54	Dan Cohen	33.25 * 37.36 * 32.78 * 51.86 * 36.00	3				
Dan Cohen	57.44	5x5 Cube	2	01:08.12	Dan Cohen	1:15.47 * 1:10.61 * 59.53 * 1:10.40 * 1:03.36	2				
Rowe Hessler	0.96	2x2 Cube	4	2.28	Dan Cohen	1.96 * 12.22 * 2.13 * 2.40 * 2.31	3				
Vincent Sheu	*	*	4	*	*	*					
Gabriel Alejandro Orozco Casillas	30.9	3x3 blindfolded	2	*	*	*					
Rowe Hessler	11.41	3x3 one-handed	5	15.16	Weston Mizumoto	11.84 * 18.34 * 13.81 * 17.46 * 14.22					
David Woner	27	3x3 fewest moves	11	*	*	*					
Michael Young	*	*	11	*	*	*					
Tim Reynolds	*	*	11	*	*	*					
Timothy Sun	51.94	3x3 with feet	17	01:02.49	Timothy Sun	56.94 * 51.94 * 1:18.58	19				
Emily Wang	56.31	Megaminx	8	01:00.01	Emily Wang	58.96 * 1:13.43 * 59.86 * 1:01.21 * 56.31	4				
Drew Brads	2.47	Pyraminx	4	4.18	Felix Lee	2.90 * 4.43 * 4.02 * 5.03 * 4.08	9				
Andrew Nelson	10.9	Square-1	5	14.32	Matthew Yep	16.84 * 13.44 * 13.68 * 13.78 * 15.50	5				
David Woner	6.25	Rubik's Clock	5	8.44	David Woner	8.61 * 7.68 * 8.22 * 10.43 * 8.50	13				
Kevin Hays	01:54.81	6x6 Cube	1	02:02.13	Kevin Hays	2:00.93 * 1:54.81 * 2:10.66	1				
Emily Wang	03:31.58	7x7 Cube	4	03:39.57	Emily Wang	3:39.58 * 3:43.88 * 3:35.25	4				
Patrick Jameson	0.78	Rubik's Magic	6	0.9	Patrick Jameson	2.52 * 0.81 * 0.78 * 0.94 * 0.94	8				
Ernie Pulchny	1.68	Master Magic	1	1.75	Ernie Pulchny	1.78 * 1.71 * 1.77 * 1.71 * 3.08	1				
Chris Hardwick	04:46.19	4x4 blindfolded	5	*	*	*	74				
Chris Hardwick	12:59.00	5x5 blindfolded	3	*	*	*					
Mike Hughey	11/10/11 21:55	3x3 multi blind	15	*	*	*					
			136								
											
	Europe										
*											
Person	Single	Event		Average	Person	Result*Details					
Mats Valk	6.41	Rubik's Cube	2	8.52	Cornelius Dieckmann	9.53 * 8.91 * 8.77 * 7.15 * 7.88	4				
Mat Valk	30.02	4x4 Cube	1	35.51	Giovanni Contardi	36.13 * 33.93 * 36.46 * 41.02 * 33.93	2				
Michał Halczuk	01:01.58	5x5 Cube	4	01:08.13	Michał Halczuk	1:08.09 * 1:07.90 * 1:08.41 * 1:05.36 * 1:40.06	3				
Christian Kaserer	0.69	2x2 Cube	1	2.43	Mats Valk	2.21 * 1.68 * 4.30 * 2.61 * 2.46	5				
Marcell Endrey	31.98	3x3 blindfolded	6	*	*	*					
Michal Pleskowicz	9.53	3x3 one-handed	1	13.57	Michał Pleskowicz	12.34 * 15.83 * 12.97 * 15.11 * 12.63	1				
Jimmy Coll	22	3x3 fewest moves	1	*	*	*					
István Kocza	*	*	1	*	*	*					
Anssi Vanhala	31.56	3x3 with feet	1	39.98	Anssi Vanhala	37.81 * 39.30 * 42.84	1				
Simon Westlund	42.28	Megaminx	1	49.9	Simon Westlund	49.46 * 49.30 * 48.61 * 52.44 * 50.94	1				
Oscar Roth Andersen	2.36	Pyraminx	2	3.43	Oscar Roth Andersen	3.88 * 4.71 * 2.46 * 3.38 * 3.03	2				
Piotr Michał Padlewski	9.93	Square-1	2	12.24	Simon Crawford	11.15 * 13.03 * 12.53 * 11.03 * 15.22	2				
Javier Tirado Ortiz	5.83	Rubik's Clock	1	7.51	Daniel Sheppard	9.00 * 6.50 * 7.71 * 6.16 * 8.31	2				
Michał Halczuk	02:03.91	6x6 Cube	3	02:10.87	Michał Halczuk	2:07.33 * 2:15.44 * 2:09.84	3				
Michał Halczuk	03:13.19	7x7 Cube	1	03:25.10	Michał Halczuk	3:17.97 * 3:31.68 * 3:25.66	1				
Oskar Åsbrink	0.77	Rubik's Magic	2	0.82	Jan Dickmann	0.83 * 0.83 * 0.84 * 0.80 * 0.80	2				
Dmitry Kryuzban	*	*	2	*	*	*					
Mátyás Kuti	1.72	Master Magic	3	1.95	Máté Horváth	1.97 * 1.90 * 1.98 * 1.88 * DNF	2				
Daniel Sheppard	03:26.11	4x4 blindfolded	1	*	*	*	31				
Ville Seppänen	09:48.58	5x5 blindfolded	1	*	*	*					
Marcell Endrey	19/19 53:48	3x3 multi blind	2								
			39								
											
	Asian										
	Person	Single	Event		Average	Person	Result*Details				
	Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์)	6.78	Rubik's Cube	3	8.46	Piti Pichedpan (ปิติ พิเชษฐพันธ์)	8.15 * 8.71 * 8.50 * 10.08 * 8.16	3			
	Mitsuki Gunji (郡司光貴)	30.34	4x4 Cube	2	37.99	Yu Nakajima (中島 悠)	40.38 * 36.63 * 31.30 * 37.97 * 39.36	6			
	Yu Nakajima (中島 悠)	58.53	5x5 Cube	3	01:08.17	Yu Nakajima (中島 悠)	1:05.52 * 1:10.05 * 1:08.94 * 1:08.40 * 1:07.18	4			
	Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทย์โยธิน)	1.09	2x2 Cube	11	2.55	Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์)	2.49 * 2.55 * 2.61 * 3.97 * 1.34	9			
	Yuhui Xu (许宇辉)	30.58	3x3 blindfolded	1	*	*	*				
	Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)	11.58	3x3 one-handed	6	14.1	Piti Pichedpan (ปิติ พิเชษฐพันธ์)	15.80 * 11.68 * 18.90 * 12.30 * 14.19	2			
	Fang Qin (秦方)	27	3x3 fewest moves	11	*	*	*				
	Chang Jee-Hoon	36.94	3x3 with feet	2	44.59	Tong Boonrod (ต๋อง บุญรอด)	41.59 * 45.93 * 46.25	3			
	Gomain Ngernseng (โกเมน เงินเส็ง)	54.58	Megaminx	7	01:00.11	Gomain Ngernseng (โกเมน เงินเส็ง)	54.58 * 1:03.88 * 1:00.58 * 1:03.72 * 56.02	5			
	Yohei Oka (岡 要平)	1.93	Pyraminx	1	3.39	Yohei Oka (岡 要平)		1			
	Bingliang Li (李炳良)	8.65	Square-1	1	11.33	Bingliang Li (李炳良)	11.83 * 14.13 * 11.44 * 10.72 * 10.11	1			
	Sam Zhixiao Wang (王志骁)	5.88	Rubik's Clock	2	7.33	Sam Zhixiao Wang (王志骁)	11.30 * 6.78 * 8.15 * 5.88 * 7.05	1			
	Kam Chor Kin (甘楚健)	02:06.56	6x6 Cube	4	02:16.06	Yu Nakajima (中島 悠)	2:23.59 * 2:13.28 * 2:11.31	4			
	Kam Chor Kin (甘楚健)	03:14.38	7x7 Cube	2	03:25.74	Kam Chor Kin (甘楚健)	3:39.03 * 3:23.80 * 3:14.38	2			
	Yuxuan Wang (王宇轩)	0.69	Rubik's Magic	1	0.76	Yuxuan Wang (王宇轩)	0.72 * 0.77 * 0.77 * 0.75 * DNF	1			
	Yuxuan Wang (王宇轩)	1.71	Master Magic	2	2.03	Fei Xue (薛非)	1.90 * 2.33 * 1.96 * 1.97 * 2.15	4			
	Aan Candra Nugroho	05:44.15	4x4 blindfolded	8	*	*	*	46			
	Muhammad Iril Khairul Anam	12:49.00	5x5 blindfolded	2	*	*	*				
	Chester Lian	17/17 53:09	3x3 multi blind	3	*	*					
		276.3		72							
											
		South Amercia									
		Person	Single	Event		Average	Person	Result*Details			
		Gabriel Dechichi Barbar	7.78	Rubik's Cube	25	10.07	Gabriel Dechichi Barbar	8.61 * 11.28 * 9.69 * 9.25 * 13.58	44		
		Gabriel Dechichi Barbar	36.38	4x4 Cube	23	42.68	Gabriel Dechichi Barbar	44.03 * 40.46 * 39.09 * 43.55 * DNF	26		
		Gabriel Dechichi Barbar	01:27.25	5x5 Cube	130	01:34.19	Gabriel Dechichi Barbar	1:56.65 * 1:28.36 * 1:27.25 * 1:29.28 * 1:44.93	103		
		Gabriel Dechichi Barbar	1.86	2x2 Cube	112	3.81	Gabriel Dechichi Barbar	3.88 * 2.80 * 3.55 * 4.00 * 4.97	150		
		Tomás Mansilla	50.9	3x3 blindfolded	22	*	*	*			
		Gabriel Dechichi Barbar	13.28	3x3 one-handed	31	16.57	Gabriel Dechichi Barbar	13.28 * 15.68 * DNF * 19.33 * 14.71	22		
		Carlos Alberto de Alcântara Jr	30	3x3 fewest moves	50	*	*	*			
		Rafael Werneck Cinoto	42.78	3x3 with feet	8	49.52	Rafael Werneck Cinoto	46.65 * 52.11 * 49.81	6		
		Leopoldo Andrés Ibarra Fuentes	01:08.65	Megaminx	45	01:11.04	Leopoldo Andrés Ibarra Fuentes	1:08.96 * 1:09.21 * 1:20.28 * 1:13.77 * 1:10.15	28		
		Paulo Salgado Alvarez	2.94	Pyraminx	21	5.07	Paulo Salgado Alvarez	5.19 * 4.69 * 4.56 * 5.33 * 6.80			
		Gabriel Bucsan	12.59	Square-1	22	2.21 * 1.68 * 4.30 * 2.61 * 2.46	Gabriel Bucsan	20.31 * 19.11 * 19.16 * 16.34 * 12.88	27		
		Pedro Santos Guimarães	7.78	Rubik's Clock	23	9.37	Pedro Santos Guimarães	9.25 * 8.65 * 10.05 * 8.80 * 10.65	26		
		Rodrigo Kenji Asato Kobayashi	03:12.97	6x6 Cube	95	03:29.14	Rodrigo Kenji Asato Kobayashi	3:41.19 * 3:12.97 * 3:33.25	103		
		Gustavo Maysonnave Franck	04:31.40	7x7 Cube	49	04:51.06	Gustavo Maysonnave Franck	4:31.40 * 4:53.00 * 5:08.79	59		
		Matias Macaya	0.86	Rubik's Magic	23	1.12	José Pablo Márquez	1.15 * 1.11 * 1.08 * 1.09 * 3.75	72		
		Gabriel Felipe Rodríguez Manrique	2.38	Master Magic	49	2.97	Isaias Andrés Sepúlveda Pérez	2.44 * 3.15 * 2.75 * 3.00 * 8.03	88		
		Pedro Santos Guimarães	09:56.22	4x4 blindfolded	40	*	*	*	754		
		Walter Pereira Rodrigues de Souza	10/08/11 05:59	3x3 multi blind							
											
			Africa								
			Person	Single	Event		Average	Person	Result*Details		
			Jacobus Philip Haupt	11	Rubik's Cube	539	14.72	Jacobus Philip Haupt	13.28 * 15.18 * 15.47 * 15.61 * 13.52	977	
			Emile Compion	53.77	4x4 Cube	471	01:02.02	Emile Compion	1:05.40 * 1:15.43 * 55.47 * 1:00.75 * 59.91	481	
			Emile Compion	01:31.61	5x5 Cube	181	01:46.84	Emile Compion	2:00.31 * 1:46.36 * 1:45.81 * 1:41.81 * 1:48.36	260	
			Emile Compion	2.06	2x2 Cube	7.03 * 8.11 * 8.36 * 5.66 * 7.78	4.55	Emile Compion	4.63 * 4.05 * 4.31 * 4.72 * 7.34	367	
			Emile Compion	03:16.88	3x3 blindfolded	542	*	*	*		
			Jacobus Philip Haupt	18.69	3x3 one-handed	312	22.03	Jacobus Philip Haupt	26.10 * 20.22 * 27.96 * 19.77 * 18.69	239	
			Emile Compion	34	3x3 fewest moves	128	*	*	*		
			Emile Compion	02:00.05	Megaminx	408	02:15.00	Emile Compion	2:27.75 * 2:17.21 * 2:00.05	399	
			Emile Compion	8.11	Pyraminx	860	11.58	Emile Compion	12.52 * 10.18 * 11.86 * 14.00 * 10.36	758	
			Emile Compion	19.83	Square-1	137	27.7	Emile Compion	31.16 * 29.06 * 26.53 * 20.96 * 27.50	133	
			Emile Compion	03:21.71	6x6 Cube	126	03:55.41	Emile Compion	3:21.71 * 4:04.84 * 4:19.69	180	
			Emile Compion	05:51.44	7x7 Cube	194	05:57.52	Emile Compion	6:02.61 * 5:51.44 * 5:58.50	167	
			Emile Compion	1.58	Rubik's Magic	1418	1.73	Emile Compion	1.63 * 1.77 * 1.78 * 2.96 * 1.65	813	
			Emile Compion	3.47	Master Magic	408	4.15	Emile Compion	4.35 * 3.47 * 3.84 * 5.58 * 4.27	368	
			Emile Compion	02/02/11 11:49	3x3 multi blind	167	*
```
 * 



Discus	


```
Singles		Averages		All					
	OcR	32.57        30.33		31.45					
	NaR	7.15		4.93		        6.04					
	ER	2.05		2.06		        2.06					
	AsR	3.78		3.06		        3.42					
	SAR	NA		50.26		NA 					
	AfR	NA		NA		        NA 	No clock
```
Here are the averages ^ 
NA means that they haven't done all those events (Mainly Big-BLD)

Notes
Europe and North Amercia are way higher than I expected. Asia would be the same but those two the average were calculatored first.


The other three:
Oceanica, Africa and South Amercia are newer contients and don't have as many people. There Faz and Zane's Multi-BLD which help bring it up, but the magic rankings low( Over 100)


----------



## Carrot (Dec 22, 2011)

To get a european record in a random event, you need to be ranked 2.06 in the world? jeezz,, who wants to change nationality with me?


----------



## tx789 (Dec 22, 2011)

I thought that the avg. could possibly be wrong but there are a lot of 2's and 1's


----------



## Stefan (Dec 22, 2011)

tx789 said:


> Ocenina


 
All of a sudden I'm thirsty.


----------



## TimMc (Dec 25, 2011)

Oceania? You're from there I think...

Tim.


----------



## vcuber13 (Dec 25, 2011)

Odder said:


> To get a european record in a random event, you need to be ranked 2.06 in the world? jeezz,, who wants to change nationality with me?


sure, then i'd get a sq1 nr


----------



## Carrot (Dec 25, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> sure, then i'd get a sq1 nr


 
and I'd get NaR at megaminx single/avg


----------



## qqwref (Dec 25, 2011)

The formatting on the data is REALLY BAD... honestly, it's almost unreadable. Can you please fix it to make the columns line up?


----------



## Weston (Dec 25, 2011)

I don't have NAR anymore, but you can keep it like that because it makes me feel special


----------

